# First romp in the backyard



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

awwww, I can imagine it in my mind! Yeah for Penny! Does she bark at growl at you at the same time? I love the Golden shot stuff dance!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"Prancing around with it, strutting her paws straight out in front."
What a pretty, pretty picture you paint in my mind.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Glad you and Penny had a nice day out in the sun.

"Next time I'll bring the video camera just in case."

I would love to see your happy girl enjoying her freedom.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, Kim, I heard a big grrrrrrrr as she turned towards me! She comes by just close enough for me to touch her as she flies by. I think that's a game for her too!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Would love to see a video of beautiful Penny. Hope she enjoys many zoomies for years to come.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It was a long walk on the recovery road, you work very hard now it is time to enjoy.
God bless you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Yay!! What a happy post!! I'm so glad Penny is doing so well. We definitely need photos of this newfound freedom to play!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great post, so happy to hear Penny is doing so well and is enjoying being able to play again.


----------

